# Nissan sentra struts question



## tkshiv (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,
I am a newbie to this forum. Also I am not that good in car mechanism. I have a nissan sentra 2001 model GXE. it has around 40,000 miles. The nissan dealer says, my rear struts are loose & it needs to be replaced. Also my back tires got chopped & they rotated to the front.
They warn me, if I don;t change the struts the tires would get chopped. Is it true that the struts become loose in 40000 miles?
Can some one please help me here, as they charge like 400$ for this.

Thanks
tkshiv


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

Your struts SHOULD NOT BE WORN at only 40k miles. I have original OEM on my car with 120k miles and while im sure they are not perfect, they have passed the free dealer exam every year. There is something wrong. Have you put lowering springs on your car? Do you carry allot of weight in the rear? What do you mean by "chopped"????? Please excuse the phrasing but when you go to the dealer do you act completely ignorant of cars? If so this is viewed by many as a free ticket of a holiday bonus  

Learn automotive terminology and go to the dealer with confidence, since joining this forum I seem to be able to "out talk" many mechanics at the dealer and sometimes I even confuse them, this scares them into not screwing with my price by adding parts not needed.


----------

